# The "Friendly Pass" by Kidvegas



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

So Joe and I have been chatting back and forth and he up and says he's sending something my way.
Of course I attempt to discourage him from such a hostile act when he tells me he has a few sticks he really wants me to try and that it's just a "Friendly Pass" .
Today I get this package in the mail......



A couple Dias De Gloria from AJ Fernandez, a Tabernacle Lancero and 3 Nicarao.
The only one I've had before was the Tabernacle in the robusto so all of these are new to me !
Thanks Joe - great selection here and I will remember the generosity but mostly that YOU STARTED IT !


----------



## Maxh92 (Dec 2, 2016)

Great hit. That Tabernacle looks like a yummy one. 

Love these bombs going off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Maxh92 said:


> Great hit. That Tabernacle looks like a yummy one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Tabernacle is extremely good. Kidvegas sent me one a while ago.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Spicoli strikes again.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Awesome hit between two great guys.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nicely done

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

I don't think it was so much an act of aggression as it was politely crossing your border and, having a parade. Way to spread the love @Kidvegas.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Looking good! 
It's an old dessert dwellers trick, lure you in with kindness and then when you start to relax,,,,, WAM, right between the eyes!


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

Well done!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

WNYTony said:


> So Joe and I have been chatting back and forth and he up and says he's sending something my way.
> 
> Of course I attempt to discourage him from such a hostile act when he tells me he has a few sticks he really wants me to try and that it's just a "Friendly Pass" .
> 
> ...


Sounds like I've seriously kicked the Hornets Nest with this pass...HeHeHe...
@WNYTony your a staple of the Puff community and a solid BOTL...was the least I could do! Now..... if you could only keep your golf balls outta the ponds.... and learn how to putt.... you just might throw together a decent score once in a while oke:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

:vs_shocked::flame::vs_boom::vs_boom:

Another one bites the dust! You guys have everyone around here shell-shocked! Nice "PASS"!


----------



## Del Fuego (Mar 29, 2017)

I've never been in a community like this before. Pretty awesome to see people doing cool stuff like this.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Del Fuego said:


> I've never been in a community like this before. Pretty awesome to see people doing cool stuff like this.


The camaraderie here is second to none and, the eagerness to perpetuate the love of the leaf is unmatched.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

poppajon75 said:


> The camaraderie here is second to none and, the eagerness to perpetuate the love of the leaf is unmatched.


Totally agree! These guys will make sure you never smoke a dog rocket ever again! What really BLOWS my mind is the quality of the cigars being passed around. This ain't no Victor Sinclair fan club here brother! @Del Fuego, these guys will hit you and make you beg for more!>


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

And yet another AJ stick I have not seen before. Good looking sticks.


----------

